# Evangelical Assembly of Presbyterian Churches



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2008)

While I was surfing around on the Internet and I stumbled across the Evangelical Assembly of Presbyterian Churches. Does Anyone know anything about this body? Are they yet another part of the split-P family? What is their history? Has anyone run across them before? What are your thoughts on this group?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2008)

Here you go



> About Us
> 
> The Evangelical Assembly of Presbyterian Churches (EAPC) is a single ecclesiastical body composed of many churches, with an extended global network. This consists of 7 presbyteries in America, with 73 American congregations, and over 100 foreign missions and congregations started by EAPC missionaries worldwide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw that, but I still was curious and thought perhaps someone on the PB would know more about their history. 

More specifically, how did this particular group come into being? Was this group a part of the New Wineskins group that decided to start a new body rather than join an existing body?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2008)

Certainly not part of NWAC, I can assure you of that. It looks like a group of Non-Denom's that needed a polity. They do not look "Reformed" by any measure of the word.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Certainly not part of NWAC, I can assure you of that. It looks like a group of Non-Denom's that needed a polity. They do not look "Reformed" by any measure of the word.



They Subscribe to the 1903 WCF, which makes me even more curious as to their origins because those revisions were made in old PCUSA church. I know that the EPC also subscribes to this form of the WCF.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2008)

I have never heard of them and neither has this website which usually has all the info you need on Presbyterian and Reformed Churches.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2008)

Josiah said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly not part of NWAC, I can assure you of that. It looks like a group of Non-Denom's that needed a polity. They do not look "Reformed" by any measure of the word.
> ...



Just fyi, the PCA and OPC also endorsed some changes from the 1903 revision: the elimination of the last sentence of (1646) WCF 22.3 and the deletion of the assertion that the Pope is AntiChrist in (1646) WCF 25.6.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Josiah said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Thank you for the info, I didnt know that those chapters were changed in the 1903 revisions, I will look into that for sure. 

Do you know anything about this group?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2008)

Josiah said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Josiah said:
> ...



Sorry, I know zilch about the EAPC.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 5, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Josiah said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



I emailed them last night asking for a detailed account of their history. I was puzzled when I saw that there were no congregations listed anywhere on their congregations tab. I was even more puzzled when they gave sort of a vague account of their history. I dunno, I guess I will find out later


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 5, 2008)

When no one is willing to put their name "on it" as far as the site and face of the group, all sorts of warning bells should be going off.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jun 6, 2008)

According to this source, it would appear that the group is Korean and may teach some outright heresy associated with the Unification Church.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 6, 2008)

Dearly Bought said:


> According to this source, it would appear that the group is Korean and may teach some outright heresy associated with the Unification Church.



....

I did some digging and while this church may have old ties to this old Uni pastor, there dosnt seem to be any evidence that the church believes or teaches it (I could be wrong though). I am still awaiting a couple emails back from: Davidian Watch, the EAPC website and this seminary.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 8, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I have never heard of them and neither has this website which usually has all the info you need on Presbyterian and Reformed Churches.



 Gee, Thanks!

I will have to look for some info. I just recently updated it, but I'll keep these guys on my radar!


----------

